# usc admission



## drewbert (Feb 9, 2008)

hey just wondering...i got the request for my first semester grades. they said that they had looked over my application and that they wanted the grades. does this mean that i have a shot depending on my grades or do they send that to everyone? thanks.


----------



## Lover of Words & Light (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone actually been accepted to USC production yet!?!?


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've applied. I've been on "in review" since last Friday.  I've seen a few people accepted on the collegeconfidential.com site.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 12, 2008)

http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/university-southern-california/

Can't remember which thread right now.


----------



## pythondrummer (Mar 16, 2008)

i got my acceptance letter for production on march 14th


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Pythondrummer!

You must be feeling pretty good right now.
I'm still hoping.

What do you think were your strengths?


----------



## pythondrummer (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Suenos.  yeah it definitely feels good haha.

umm strengths, i had pretty high stats.  I have a 4.04 GPA and i got a 2210 on the SAT.  I wrote what i thought to be were some pretty good essays and i had a lot of stuff in my portfolio list that probably helped.

now i just have to decide between USC and Chapman.  i think im leaning towards USC.

good luck to you all!


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, pythondrummer, you sound very familiar...

Hahahaha.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I just received my acceptance letter to USC film production!!!!!!! : - D

I am so happy!  Thank you for your support when I have posted questions.  Looking forward to meeting you all in person!


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you have dorm recommendations?


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 24, 2008)

That really depends on what you're looking for (social, quiet, new, big, etc.) and what's most important.


----------



## robertish (Mar 24, 2008)

hey suenos. congrats!
did it come as paper (snail) mail. or electronically?

everyone else- do you know how to check application status online? I know well probably all know a weeks time from now, but It'd be nice to double check on it.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats, Suenos!

And I only heard from USC via mail, until the advisor called to see if I was going to accept the offer...after I'd gotten my acceptance packets.


----------



## notalent (Mar 24, 2008)

Suenos and Python...did u guys apply as transfer students?


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm looking for quiet, clean, spacious, attractive, nice location, bathroom/student ratio good.  That's all.

My top three are: 1. Radisson 2. Int'l at Parkside  3. Fluor

Any comments?

Thanks, Jayimess,  I am soooo excited!

Notalent, I will be freshman.

Robertish, I received the letter via snailmail.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone from outside California hear from USC yet? I'm in Texas and still no word.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha, that's the opposite of New (though, I get to live on the cinema floor).

I'd suggest against the Radisson. The location's no good and I've heard generally bad things from friends who live there. Best bet for you would probably be Parkside. Very new, very nice, but still with lots of students around. Flour's pretty good too.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 27, 2008)

I went ahead and put Parkside first. What's the story with Radisson?  It looks nice and not too far away. Is the location dangerous? Someone told me that they heard that some floors are quiet but a few are pretty loud.

Well, I hope I get Parkside now!  I like the idea of it being kind of international, too.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha, not KIND of international. USC has the most international students in the country - it's a cool thing.


----------



## drewbert (Feb 9, 2008)

hey just wondering...i got the request for my first semester grades. they said that they had looked over my application and that they wanted the grades. does this mean that i have a shot depending on my grades or do they send that to everyone? thanks.


----------



## pythondrummer (Mar 28, 2008)

Suenos, Congrats!!  That's great.

Notalent, i will be an incoming freshman.


----------



## tordazzle (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey suenos...

I put Fluor as my first choice b/c it's got air conditioning, close proximity to a gym and is very close to the film classes, especially the new building that should be finished later this year. Also, it's got suite-style living so you have to share a bathroom with 7 instead of 700. 

Again, congrats on getting in! Can't wait!


----------

